# VIP722 loses broadband



## bubsdaddy (Dec 24, 2006)

I connected a wireless gaming adapter to my 722. I had set it up for dhcp. I went through the 722 menu and it finds the network and populates the IP and subnet easily. It takes another 5 - 10 seconds to populate the gateway and the DNS but then it shows the connected message. Once I get out of that menu and then go to dishonline it gives me an error telling me I must be connected to broadband for this feature. I head back to the network setup and my gateway and DNS are gone. This happens every time. It retains the IP address assigned during the DHCP but loses the gateway and and DNS server addresses. Any suggestions?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Do you have any HomePlug devices in your house? I had a problem on one receiver that is connected via Ethernet cable where the internal HomePlug adapter in the receiver was trying to connect to my HomePlug network even though it had an Ethernet cable. The receiver was plugged into a power strip so it could not get a good HomePlug connection but it was getting enough of one to stop the Ethernet connection from being established.

This is not exactly the same problem you are seeing, but it's something to check on. If you stay on the Broadband connection screen for a while does it drop the DNS/Gateway or do you have to go do something that actually tries to do some communications? What about going to the Diag screen and testing the connection. Does that cause the drop to occur?


----------



## bubsdaddy (Dec 24, 2006)

No homeplug devices. I had not noticed if it drops while I am on the screen. I wasn't aware that the Diagnostic screen had a connection test. I'll try that when I get home. I just don't understand why it loses the setting and why there is no way to manually enter the settings.


----------



## bubsdaddy (Dec 24, 2006)

I played with this a bit more. If I stay on the network setup screen the gateway and dns info stays and it shows connected. When I navigate through the menus the receiver loses the DNS and Gateway info. SOmetimes it stays long enough for me to see the movie covers on the DishOnline screen - sometimes not. If i go to the diagnostic screen it shows "not connected."


----------



## beetle02 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have mine hardwired and it will not stay connected. Mine does the same thing yours is doing, stay connected for few minutes and then disconnects.


----------



## bubsdaddy (Dec 24, 2006)

I had mine working and connected all weekend. I did not do anything different.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

For reasons still unclear to me, the nice folks at Comcast (my ISP) seem to disconnect us for a few seconds on average once a day. Sometimes my router and modem setup recovers, and sometimes I have to reboot the router and/or modem. Most of the time, my 722 seems to be connected after all that, but sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

This sounds as though you're running into an outside issue, be it your ISP or the DISH Server(s).
Mine (hardwired) rarely disconnects, but the times it has, its always been related to either my ISP or the DISH server(s).


----------



## thrillerbee (Aug 13, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed their 622/722 being incredibly chatty on their network? Mine has made 70,000 outbound connections to dishnetwork.com and/or dishaccess.tv over the past few weeks. It's averaging about 1 byte inbound & outbound per session.

weird...


----------

